# here is a flounder boat



## submariner

Saw this at BassPro shop and thought I would share There was not a listed price


----------



## Capt. Mako

Bass Pro says $26,995.00.


----------



## woody

You can buy a lot of flounder for 27K.....


----------



## Night Wing

I wish there were a few more photos of this flounder boat. I like what I can see of it, but not it's price.


----------



## FreeDiver

Thats more than a gigging boat.... That's set up to bow fish.... Gigging would be fun but I'd much rather have my lights in the water for flounder. Reduce a lot of glare. But a to shoot fish that's a sick set up.


----------



## GROUPERKING

The upper deck and lights come off pretty easy to go and do some rod and reel fishing.


----------



## X-Shark

Look Closely....... Merc Power  Freashwater TM.


----------



## Gnwdad

Nothing wrong with Mercury Power....


----------



## GIggaMon

Gnwdad said:


> Nothing wrong with Mercury Power....


Post some pics of your boat ... didn't you replace the leds back with HPS I'm about to get a custom floundering boat built by long beach Aluminum boats ( facebook ) bad nass boats ove rin Long Beach Mississippi close to Gulfport . Hows things going over your way?


----------



## flounderslayerman

I've looked at these and you can't angle the lights down enough for floundering without causing a bunch of glare off the bow.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

GIggaMon said:


> Post some pics of your boat ... didn't you replace the leds back with HPS I'm about to get a custom floundering boat built by long beach Aluminum boats ( facebook ) bad nass boats ove rin Long Beach Mississippi close to Gulfport . Hows things going over your way?


I've seen the Long Beach boats. They're built like tanks.


----------



## Flounder9.75

GIggaMon said:


> Post some pics of your boat ... didn't you replace the leds back with HPS I'm about to get a custom floundering boat built by long beach Aluminum boats ( facebook ) bad nass boats ove rin Long Beach Mississippi close to Gulfport . Hows things going over your way?


So what are they building you and what all are you putting on it? You know your going to have to build a place to put it. New Boat = Home for it.

https://sites.google.com/site/custombuiltaluminum/


----------



## bamafan611

Thinking about having one built as well. Frank send pics of the progress.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Terry
Since Franks being tight lipped on what he's getting maybe you'll share what your thinking about getting built.


----------



## GIggaMon

Flounder9.75 said:


> Terry
> Since Franks being tight lipped on what he's getting maybe you'll share what your thinking about getting built.


 similar to this one, this is a 20 by 80 bottom, 98 beam I want an 18 foot by wide as I can get not sure about the fan or lights yet and yes I'm going to have to have a place to keep this boat so now I'm trying to figure that out to lol


----------



## bamafan611

Marc, that looks pretty close but no fan motor. I'm going over next week to talk to them and put some ideas together. The first pic the boat is launching where I like to fish.


----------



## GIggaMon

I went yesterday and paid half and got the ball rolling I went with the 18 foot long with a 72 inch bottom ( which is plenty wide enough) 31 in high sides 6 foot deck just like the pics I posted lights rail and all same size no fan or A frame in back I went with a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke he said I shouldn't need float pods in the back because its a shorter boat with a smaller less weight motor. it pretty much going to look just like this one but two foot shorter a foot in the front and a foot in the back :thumbup:


----------



## Muygrande66

X-Shark said:


> Look Closely....... Merc Power  Freashwater TM.


This was true many years ago. But the Merc is a great saltwater motor these days.


----------



## Flounder9.75

GIggaMon said:


> I went yesterday and paid half and got the ball rolling I went with the 18 foot long with a 72 inch bottom ( which is plenty wide enough) 31 in high sides 6 foot deck just like the pics I posted lights rail and all same size no fan or A frame in back I went with a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke he said I shouldn't need float pods in the back because its a shorter boat with a smaller less weight motor. it pretty much going to look just like this one but two foot shorter a foot in the front and a foot in the back :thumbup:


So what kind of lights are you going with? 
With that rig you'll be able to run anywhere you want. :thumbup:


----------



## GIggaMon

Flounder9.75 said:


> So what kind of lights are you going with?
> With that rig you'll be able to run anywhere you want. :thumbup:


8, 100 watt LEDS (sealites ) I've talked with several people and seen a few videos on them they are warm bright color they seem to be pretty good I guess ill find out if not the ole reliable HPS will go on it lol


----------



## Gnwdad

GIggaMon said:


> Post some pics of your boat ... didn't you replace the leds back with HPS I'm about to get a custom floundering boat built by long beach Aluminum boats ( facebook ) bad nass boats ove rin Long Beach Mississippi close to Gulfport . Hows things going over your way?


I haven't replaced them yet, been to busy to take the time to do it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnwdad

flounderslayerman said:


> I've looked at these and you can't angle the lights down enough for floundering without causing a bunch of glare off the bow.


I will agree that at first glance it would appear to not have enough angle, mine work just fine as far as angle and glare. I just don't care for the LED lights, HPS are the only way to go imo.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnwdad

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GIggaMon

What kind of flooring do you have in the bottom of your boat


----------



## Gnwdad

GIggaMon said:


> What kind of flooring do you have in the bottom of your boat


The lower bottom is aluminum plate, the decks and platform are awesome but don't know what it is. I can take a closer picture.

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Gnwdad

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

GIggaMon said:


> Post some pics of your boat ... didn't you replace the leds back with HPS I'm about to get a custom floundering boat built by long beach Aluminum boats ( facebook ) bad nass boats ove rin Long Beach Mississippi close to Gulfport . Hows things going over your way?


+1 on Long Beach Boats by Robert Thomas. He built mine as well. Excuse the mess. We were eating crawfish and drinking beer on Horn Island that day.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

Gnwdad said:


> The lower bottom is aluminum plate, the decks and platform are awesome but don't know what it is. I can take a closer picture.
> 
> Sent from Air Force One


It looks like you're referring to the Hydro-Turf decking. It's an EVA foam that is contact cemented to the deck. They have various colors, patterns, and textures available. I think that one is the Duk Grass in their cut groove texture.

Good stuff but expensive. Some folks buy eva foam elsewhere and glue it down themselves. There are also underpaddings available.


----------



## Capt. Mako

Magnolia Outdoors Guy said:


> +1 on Long Beach Boats by Robert Thomas. He built mine as well. Excuse the mess. We were eating crawfish and drinking beer on Horn Island that day.


Wow, that is AWESEOME!


----------

